
New Trick for Reluctant Tech Unicorns: Bring the IPO to Them - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-trick-for-reluctant-tech-unicorns-bring-the-ipo-to-them-1503527296?utm_content=bufferd5a93&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
brndnmtthws
Here's a version without the paywall:
[https://www.recode.net/2017/8/23/16194374/social-capital-
inv...](https://www.recode.net/2017/8/23/16194374/social-capital-investment-
firm-banks-ipo-public)

~~~
dang
Posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15085926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15085926).

